# About The Medic Trade



## buffboyali (29 May 2004)

Hey everyone, Im going to see the the 12 (Vancouver) Medical Company to get a refferal letter from them totransfer my registration to become a medic. I was wondering if a medic is something worth taking since I couldnt qualify for infantry due to my vision(V4). Just wanted to see some oppenions of some people and see if they having a good time being a medic. I think it would be pretty cool actaully but can somone tell me what their experience is like being in the medic trade.


----------



## yot (29 May 2004)

it depends on you. Do you like to be a medic? For myself, I am going to sworn in at 12 medical coy next 2 weeks. Sry I don‘t have experience yet, but my goal is to help the needy.


----------



## buffboyali (29 May 2004)

Yeah it sounds really exciting about being a medic now. Helping people is something I like to do so I think i wanna actaully get in this trade.


----------



## yot (29 May 2004)

do u have msn?


----------



## buffboyali (29 May 2004)

Yeah i do why?


----------



## yot (29 May 2004)

nothing, just want to chat


----------



## buffboyali (29 May 2004)

aight add me buffboyali@hotmail.com


----------



## yot (29 May 2004)

lol ty


----------

